# 400 MBit/s Leitung - welcher Dienst lastet die komplett aus?



## Dwayn_E (17. Juni 2018)

hallo,

ich habe seit vorgestern eine 400 mbit leitung bekommen und gemessen mit speedtest.net, wieistmeineip.de etc. kommt die auch komplett an.
wenn ich aber zb was bei steam downloade oder origin, dann kommt der speed nicht wirklich 100% an.
Beim download von GTA V habe ich für ne weile ~49-51 MB/s gedownloadet aber dann ist der speed auf ~30-40 MB/s eingebrochen.
bei origin schwankt der download von bf1 zb auch, ich lade dann ~40-41 MB/s, dann geht's mal hoch auf etwa 46 MB/s, dann gehts runter auf 35 MB/s..

Liegt das an meiner Leitung oder liegt das schlicht weg an den servern von steam und origin?
Oder liegt das vielleicht sogar an meinem PC?
Habe eine Seagate 3000 GB Festplatte die in crystaldiskmark etwa 170 MB/s schreibt und ließt, die sollte ja in der hinsicht nix beim download limitieren oder? Hab halt mal gelesen dass HDD's schlecht mit vielen kleinen dateien umgehen können, das kam mir halt beim download von spielen in den sinn dass deswegen eventuell die downloadrate so stark schwankt und einbricht. Könnte das sein? Muss ich alles auf SSD umrüsten damit der download speed stabil bei 45-50 MB/s bleibt?

Übrigens, welcher download server wäre eigentlich empfehlenswert bei steam? Die deutschen, hab ich zumindest das Gefühl, lasten die Leitung weniger aus als manch einer der im Ausland steht.. wie sind da eure erfahrungen?


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2018)

Schieb die Downloads mal auf die SSD.
Wirste merken. Abgesehen davon kann auch der Steam-Server ausgelastet sein etc. Wechseln hilft. 
Generell ist alles was bei dir mit 40MB/s und höher zieht, gut dabei. Man muss die Leitung nicht zu 100% auslasten, es ist eher angenehmer wenn neben dem Download noch alles andere im Hintergrund funktioniert.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Liegt das an meiner Leitung oder liegt das schlicht weg an den servern von steam und origin?


Das liegt an den vielen Datensaugern, die daran hängen.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juni 2018)

Da ist die Festplatte der limitierende Faktor, besonders beim Download und der Installation von Spielen. 
Bei Steam kann man es sich ja schön angucken - da sorgen die Downloads für ordentlich Datenträgerlast, da die Downloads gleichzeitig auch entpackt werden... 

Und Festplatten sind bekanntlich bei gleichzeitigen Lese-/Schreibvorgängen nicht so flott...


----------



## Dwayn_E (17. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Schieb die Downloads mal auf die SSD.
> Wirste merken. Abgesehen davon kann auch der Steam-Server ausgelastet sein etc. Wechseln hilft.
> Generell ist alles was bei dir mit 40MB/s und höher zieht, gut dabei. Man muss die Leitung nicht zu 100% auslasten, es ist eher angenehmer wenn neben dem Download noch alles andere im Hintergrund funktioniert.





iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da ist die Festplatte der limitierende Faktor, besonders beim Download und der Installation von Spielen.
> Bei Steam kann man es sich ja schön angucken - da sorgen die Downloads für ordentlich Datenträgerlast, da die Downloads gleichzeitig auch entpackt werden...
> 
> Und Festplatten sind bekanntlich bei gleichzeitigen Lese-/Schreibvorgängen nicht so flott...



Also kann ich nur mit einer großen SSD von meiner 400 MBit/s Leitung komplett gebrauch machen beim downloaden auf steam und origin etc.?
Weil die kann hdd kann ja in benchmarks 170 MB/s erreichen, das reicht doch für die 400 MBit/s eigentlich voll oder nicht?
Beim download ist meine hdd auch nicht zu 100% ausgelastet, glaube bei ungefähr 45-50 MB/s download wurde die hdd mit ~65-70 MB/s genutzt und das waren laut taskmanager ca 35% auslastung.


----------



## iGameKudan (17. Juni 2018)

Die Festplatte schafft im Benchmark vielleicht 170MB/s... Bei Last in nur eine Richtung und mit großen Dateien, aber nicht bei gleichzeitiger Last in beide Richtungen mit kleinen/kleineren Dateien. 

Mit einer SSD ist zumindest der Flaschenhals dann kein Problem mehr - natürlich könnte immernoch die Gegenstelle, das Peering beim Provider oder dein Kabelsegment limitieren (bei Vodafone kommts vergleichsweise häufig vor...), aber zumindest Steam schafft es eigentlich locker, eine 400MBit/s-Leitung auszulasten. Steht ja aktuell kein nennenswerter Release eines AAA-Spiels an...


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. Juni 2018)

Wenn die 400 laut speedtest ankomme, zu allen uhrzeiten, dann ist es eben ein server"problem"

Mal ehrlich: mit 30-40mbyte sagst du selbst die größten Spiele bei steams in Rekordzeit und wohl schneller als 99% im Rest der Welt......
Ergo, alles gut und fertig.


----------



## Dwayn_E (17. Juni 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Festplatte schafft im Benchmark vielleicht 170MB/s... Bei Last in nur eine Richtung und mit großen Dateien, aber nicht bei gleichzeitiger Last in beide Richtungen mit kleinen/kleineren Dateien.
> 
> Mit einer SSD ist zumindest der Flaschenhals dann kein Problem mehr - natürlich könnte immernoch die Gegenstelle, das Peering beim Provider oder dein Kabelsegment limitieren (bei Vodafone kommts vergleichsweise häufig vor...), aber zumindest Steam schafft es eigentlich locker, eine 400MBit/s-Leitung auszulasten. Steht ja aktuell kein nennenswerter Release eines AAA-Spiels an...



Aber genau das mein ich ja, wenn die HDD wirklich limitieren würde bei kleineren dateien durch schreiben/lesen und was weiß ich, dann würde man das doch im task manager sehen das die absolut am limit ist oder etwa nicht?
Man kann das ja schon teilweise sehen im taskmanager wenn da von windows iwas auf der hdd läuft die dann mit 5-6 MB/s ausgelastet wird und trotzdem 100% Datenträgerauslastung hat.
Das wäre doch so ein umstand bei dem die HDD eindeutig limitiert.
Aber wenn die beim Steam Download limitieren würde, dann müsste das da ja auch angezeigt werden, stattdessen hängt sie ja nur bei 30-35% Auslastung.
Hab das jetzt mal eben kurz getestet, kurz noch n Speedtest gemacht bei speedtest.net da wurden mir 388 MBit/s download angezeigt, danach hab ich mal Dead Rising 3 auf Steam als download gestartet erst auf die HDD, da ging er hoch auf 41 MB/s, hab das ne Weile laufen lassen und blieb so über die 3-4 Minuten laufzeit.
Das gleiche dann nochmal auf der SSD probiert, da ging der speed nicht wirklich höher, ist aber in der selben Laufzeit auf 30 MB/s gedroppt.
Deswegen bin ich unsicher ob's wirklich an der platte liegt.. immerhin kostet 'ne 2 TB SSD nicht gerade wenig (weniger als 2 tb für gaming lohnt sich für mich sowieso nicht, hab ja extra mal ne 3 TB HDD gekauft weil ich eben soviel drauf hab.. mit den steigenden spielegrößen war das nicht verkehrt.)

@warawarawiiu
Klar, das stimmt schon. 
Der download speed an sich ist auch voll in ordnung, nur ist das wie wenn man 'ne starke Grafikkarte hat und man hat in einem spiel nicht die FPS die vielleicht andere mit der gleichen GPU haben.. da stellt man sich die frage, liegt's jetzt am Spiel weil's irgendwie schlecht an sich läuft oder liegt der flaschenhals vielleicht bei der CPU...? Sowas in der richtung halt, hab halt gedacht das ich eventuell bei steam mit durchgehend 50 MB/s laden könnte WENN etwas nicht limitiert von meinem pc.
Aber wenns an den Servern liegt, dann ist das ja okay.. solangs nicht an der leitung oder an meinem pc liegt.
Ich hoffe du verstehst in etwa wie ich das mein


----------



## fotoman (17. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Aber genau das mein ich ja, wenn die HDD wirklich limitieren würde bei kleineren dateien durch schreiben/lesen und was weiß ich, dann würde man das doch im task manager sehen das die absolut am limit ist oder etwa nicht?


Nein, vergleiche Deine CDM Werte mit der HDD mal mit denen der einer beliebigen SSD. Und zwar nciht die Maximalwerte, sondern die 4K-Werte. (und selbst dort wird nur geschreiben oder nur gelesen, nicht aber beides gleichzeitig). Wenn die CPU auf die lahme Platte wartet, weil die mal wieder 10-20 ms lang "ihren" Sektor sucht, dann tut die CPU derweil im Extremfall nichts außer im Schlafzustand zu warten.

Anstatt tausende von Speedtests zu machen (die liefern bei mir teils dreimal so hohe Werte wie die Leitung real schafft) kannst Du auch einfach ein Linux ISO-Image von einer deutschen Uni herunter laden, falls Dein Kabelanbieter dahin ein vernünftige Anbindung hat. Wenn die Paltte sonst nichts tut und nicht zu fragmenteirt ist, sollte das Image mit den verprochenen knap 50 MByte/s ankommen.



Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Deswegen bin ich unsicher ob's wirklich an der platte liegt.. immerhin kostet 'ne 2 TB SSD nicht gerade wenig (weniger als 2 tb für gaming lohnt sich für mich sowieso nicht,


Tja,, wer solche Luxusprobleme hat, muss halt ein paar Euro zahlen oder ein paar Sekunden länger warten. Eine 1TB SSD kostet derzeit mit etwas Geduld keine 185 Euro mehr, wenn Du dann nicht warten willst, musst Du halt zahlen.



Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Sowas in der richtung halt, hab halt gedacht das ich eventuell bei steam mit durchgehend 50 MB/s laden könnte WENN etwas nicht limitiert von meinem pc.


Ich habe auch gedacht, dass mein Auto auf die versprochenen 225 KM/h kommt. Wenn die Autobahn frei iat, ich Rückenwind habe und die richtigen Reifen auf dem Auto,,dann  klappt das sogar. Funkt mit ein anderer Verkehrsteilnehmer rein, dann geht das halt nicht dauerhaft.



Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Aber wenns an den Servern liegt, dann ist das ja  okay.. solangs nicht an der leitung oder an meinem pc liegt.


Dann  wirst Du auch sebler testen müssen. Einfach ein Spiel auf eine  vorhandene SSD oder Ramdisk installieren, und das automatisiert über 24  Stunden verteilt. Vorher wird Du nicht wissen, ob für Dich die Server zu  langsam sind oder ob es doch an Deiner HDD liegt.



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: mit 30-40mbyte sagst du selbst  die größten Spiele bei steams in Rekordzeit und wohl schneller als 99%  im Rest der Welt......
> Ergo, alles gut und fertig.


Ist es doch offensichtlich nicht. Wer für 400 MBiot/s zahlt, will diese auch 24/7 ausnutzen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (17. Juni 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nein, vergleiche Deine CDM Werte mit der HDD mal mit denen der einer beliebigen SSD. Und zwar nciht die Maximalwerte, sondern die 4K-Werte. (und selbst dort wird nur geschreiben oder nur gelesen, nicht aber beides gleichzeitig). Wenn die CPU auf die lahme Platte wartet, weil die mal wieder 10-20 ms lang "ihren" Sektor sucht, dann tut die CPU derweil im Extremfall nichts außer im Schlafzustand zu warten.
> 
> Anstatt tausende von Speedtests zu machen (die liefern bei mir teils dreimal so hohe Werte wie die Leitung real schafft) kannst Du auch einfach ein Linux ISO-Image von einer deutschen Uni herunter laden, falls Dein Kabelanbieter dahin ein vernünftige Anbindung hat. Wenn die Paltte sonst nichts tut und nicht zu fragmenteirt ist, sollte das Image mit den verprochenen knap 50 MByte/s ankommen.
> 
> ...



Ich hab DSL von der Telekom, da ist man es in der Regel gewohnt nur einen Bruchteil der versprochenen Leistung zu bekommen. 

Vielleicht hat mich das jahrelange Telekom-Kunde-sein ja auch nur absolut anspruchslos gemacht^^


----------



## Dwayn_E (17. Juni 2018)

fotoman schrieb:


> Nein, vergleiche Deine CDM Werte mit der HDD mal mit denen der einer beliebigen SSD. Und zwar nciht die Maximalwerte, sondern die 4K-Werte. (und selbst dort wird nur geschreiben oder nur gelesen, nicht aber beides gleichzeitig). Wenn die CPU auf die lahme Platte wartet, weil die mal wieder 10-20 ms lang "ihren" Sektor sucht, dann tut die CPU derweil im Extremfall nichts außer im Schlafzustand zu warten.
> 
> Anstatt tausende von Speedtests zu machen (die liefern bei mir teils dreimal so hohe Werte wie die Leitung real schafft) kannst Du auch einfach ein Linux ISO-Image von einer deutschen Uni herunter laden, falls Dein Kabelanbieter dahin ein vernünftige Anbindung hat. Wenn die Paltte sonst nichts tut und nicht zu fragmenteirt ist, sollte das Image mit den verprochenen knap 50 MByte/s ankommen.


Kannst du mir eine Uni bei der das möglich ist verlinken?
Wenn das image dann mit 50 MB/s ankommen sollte, liegt es dann auch nicht an der platte und somit an den steam servern?



fotoman schrieb:


> Tja,, wer solche Luxusprobleme hat, muss halt ein paar Euro zahlen oder ein paar Sekunden länger warten. Eine 1TB SSD kostet derzeit mit etwas Geduld keine 185 Euro mehr, wenn Du dann nicht warten willst, musst Du halt zahlen..


Luxusprobleme? dann muss zocken wohl zum luxus werden, kann ja nix dafür das die die games 70-150 gb groß werden lassen wo die 1 tb platte schon nach ca 10 aktuellen AAA games randvoll ist und damit man die ******* erstmal geladen bekommt man sich 'ne 400k leitung holen muss die dann ebenfalls ne SSD braucht.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2018)

Die UniServer sind in der Lage, die Daten weit schneller zu liefern als man sie selbst daheim verarbeiten könnte, wenn man nicht gerade eine 1Gbit/s Leitung und ordentliche SSD dahinter hat. 
Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen


----------



## Dwayn_E (17. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die UniServer sind in der Lage, die Daten weit schneller zu liefern als man sie selbst daheim verarbeiten könnte, wenn man nicht gerade eine 1Gbit/s Leitung und ordentliche SSD dahinter hat.
> Mach dir da mal keine Sorgen



hast du denn einen link zu einer uni bei der man so größere dateien mal downloaden kann?
Und verstehe ich dich richtig, wenn die mehr power haben als man davon zuhause nutzen kann, dann bedeutet das wenn ich vom uni server mit 50 mb/s lade das der flaschenhals nicht mein pc ist sondern viel mehr der steam server?


----------



## cryon1c (17. Juni 2018)

Nein, der Flaschenhals ist praktisch immer dein PC. Steam&co, alle großen Dienste können weit mehr als 1Gbit/s ausspucken, was man hierzulande nicht runterladen kann abgesehen von ein paar speziellen Orten wie Universitäten wo man mehr als 1Gbit/s bekommt usw.
Dazu ist eine SATA-SSD auch recht schnell am Limit, wenns eine billige/langsamere ist, gute SSD limitieren da nicht mehr dank besseren Controllern usw.

Steam hat ganz andere Probleme - es gibt Spitzenlast wie z.B. Spielereleases wo jeder das ganze haben mag, dann liegt Steam auch flach. Dazu hat Steam mehrere Server, nicht jeder davon ist gleich ausgelastet, also Server wechseln bringt was. 
Dazu sind Steam-downloads anders als wenn man z.B. eine dicke ISO zieht - die dicke ISO muss dabei nicht entpackt werden etc. Steam-Downloads sind Spieledaten, die je nach Engine usw. absolut unterschiedliche Größe haben, aber es ist immer mehr als 1 große Datei.

Ich sage das einfach: wer eine 400er Leitung hat, sollte sich auch eine SSD zulegen. 
Man muss übrigens nicht alles drauf installieren, viele Spiele fühlen sich auch auf einer HDD wohl, aber zwecks schnellen Downloads müssen die erst auf die SSD, sonst limitiert sie.

Das hat aber auch positive Nebenwirkungen:
Deine Leitung wird nicht flachgelegt. Steam schafft es, die Leitung so weit zu belasten das weder zocken, noch Livestream oder Video schauen möglich wird, nur surfen und das auch nur da wo nix dickes geladen wird. Das ist ja nicht der Sinn der Sache, sich während des Downloads die Leitung unbrauchbar zu machen.

Habe übrigens eine 500er Leitung. Download auf SSD - kein Thema. Download auf HDD (WD Black, also keine lahme) - 30-40MB/s average. Weil die HDD nicht mehr mitkommt.


----------



## Dwayn_E (17. Juni 2018)

hm okay dann muss wohl doch erstmal ne große ssd kaufen.. 
Welche SSD kannst du empfehlen? ich dachte eigentlich an eine samsung 860 evo 2 tb (ich hab meine spiele immer gern parat, zwar würde ich ich einige mit einer schnellen leitung bei bedarf auch schnell wieder drauf haben, aber ich hasse es immer platz zu schaffen wenn ich doch mal ein paar mehr spiele drauf hab.)


----------



## cryon1c (18. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> hm okay dann muss wohl doch erstmal ne große ssd kaufen..
> Welche SSD kannst du empfehlen? ich dachte eigentlich an eine samsung 860 evo 2 tb (ich hab meine spiele immer gern parat, zwar würde ich ich einige mit einer schnellen leitung bei bedarf auch schnell wieder drauf haben, aber ich hasse es immer platz zu schaffen wenn ich doch mal ein paar mehr spiele drauf hab.)



Eine SATA-SSD mit 540+ Mbit/s  read&write und nem halbwegs guten Controller, nicht zu billig. Die besagte Samsung ist gut. Wie groß - musst du selbst wissen


----------



## taks (18. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Beim download von GTA V habe ich für ne weile ~49-51 MB/s gedownloadet aber dann ist der speed auf ~30-40 MB/s eingebrochen.



Steam gibt den Download in MByte/s an -> 50MByte/s = 400MBit/s
Also passt doch alles  



Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Beim download ist meine hdd auch nicht zu 100% ausgelastet, glaube bei ungefähr 45-50 MB/s download wurde die hdd mit ~65-70 MB/s genutzt und das waren laut taskmanager ca 35% auslastung.


Wenn der Einbruch der Leistung nicht von der voll ausgelasteten Festplatte kommt, gibt der Server einfach ned mehr.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Juni 2018)

Wenn man sich ne ssd für den schnellen Download kauft um am Ende sowieso wieder auf eine HDD zu schieben, is das ja mehr als sinnlos.

Ergo, wenn bspw jemand wie ich, der zwar eine 256gb system ssd hat seine spiele auf einer 4 TB HDD installiert, lohnen sich 500mbit+ Verbindungen nicht mehr?
Hm..... Naja..... Dann werde ich dann wohl die naechsten jahre nicht wirklich mein breitband aufrüsten müssen, für 5tb ssd Festplatten fehlt mir dann doch das geld. 
Und wenn ich auf konsole mit HDD setze, brauch ich ebenfalls kein schnelleres Internet 500mbit?

Bin mit nicht sicher ob das wirklich alles so der Fall ist..... Denke auch mit einer HDD lässt sich bei steam 500mbit locker nutzen..... Wenn es die CPU und der RAM beim installieren mitmachen, denke nicht dass die lese/schreibgeschwindigkeit wirklich zum problem wird, sondern eher die CPU läßt beim entpacken der archive..... Bzw die Tatsache das steam nur einen Bruchteil der CPU Leistung in a sprich nimmt zum entpacken installiere Und somit künstlich limitiert.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wenn man sich ne ssd für den schnellen Download kauft um am Ende sowieso wieder auf eine HDD zu schieben, is das ja mehr als sinnlos.
> 
> Ergo, wenn bspw jemand wie ich, der zwar eine 256gb system ssd hat seine spiele auf einer 4 TB HDD installiert, lohnen sich 500mbit+ Verbindungen nicht mehr?
> Hm..... Naja..... Dann werde ich dann wohl die naechsten jahre nicht wirklich mein breitband aufrüsten müssen, für 5tb ssd Festplatten fehlt mir dann doch das geld.
> ...



Ich kann dir ja mal n Video aufnehmen für n größeres Spiel wie DOOM, wie der Download sich auf einem 5820k mit OC verhält (also brauchbare Singlecore-Leistung und mehr als genug auf allen Kernen). So als Vergleich zwischen einer üblichen HDD wie WD Red (all zu schnelle HDD wie Black, Raptor usw. sind eher selten und SSHD bringen nix wenn der Flashspeicher voll wird) und einer üblichen SATA-SSD (weil schnelle M.2 oder PCIe SSD noch seltener sind).

Steam braucht eine schnelle Platte wenn man mehr als 200Mbit/s dauerhaft halten will. 400+ Mbit/s - ohne SSD wird das nix. 
Die Idee ist ja dabei - so schnell wie möglich runterladen. Wenn das Spiel dann ohne lange Ladezeiten von der HDD läuft oder wenn das nicht stört (singleplayer blah) - warum damit die SSD verstopfen? Die werden billiger, aber so billig um da jedes Spiel zu parken sind die noch net


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Juni 2018)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ja mal n Video aufnehmen für n größeres Spiel wie DOOM, wie der Download sich auf einem 5820k mit OC verhält (also brauchbare Singlecore-Leistung und mehr als genug auf allen Kernen). So als Vergleich zwischen einer üblichen HDD wie WD Red (all zu schnelle HDD wie Black, Raptor usw. sind eher selten und SSHD bringen nix wenn der Flashspeicher voll wird) und einer üblichen SATA-SSD (weil schnelle M.2 oder PCIe SSD noch seltener sind).
> 
> Steam braucht eine schnelle Platte wenn man mehr als 200Mbit/s dauerhaft halten will. 400+ Mbit/s - ohne SSD wird das nix.
> Die Idee ist ja dabei - so schnell wie möglich runterladen. Wenn das Spiel dann ohne lange Ladezeiten von der HDD läuft oder wenn das nicht stört (singleplayer blah) - warum damit die SSD verstopfen? Die werden billiger, aber so billig um da jedes Spiel zu parken sind die noch net


Das ist ja die Frage..... Bremst der Download weil der CPU und RAM das parallele downloaden, entpacken, installieren und auf Festplatte kopiere  nicht schnell genug schaffen (halte ich für am wahrscheinlichsten) oder wirklich daran dass die Festplatte ausbremst?

Faende da einen test (evtl auf durch pcgh) sehr interessant.... Mit dem motto:
"Ab wann ist der PC zu langsam für den breitband Anschluss"
Mit einer test Tabelle die folgende Konstellationen testet:
Langsame CPU / Hdd
Langsame CPU / Ssd
Schnelle CPU / hdd
Schnelle CPU / ssd

Damit könnte man auch ganz klar sagen, für welchen User mit welcher Hardware sich welcher breitband Anschluss wirklich lohnt.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Das ist ja die Frage..... Bremst der Download weil der CPU und RAM das parallele downloaden, entpacken, installieren und auf Festplatte kopiere  nicht schnell genug schaffen (halte ich für am wahrscheinlichsten) oder wirklich daran dass die Festplatte ausbremst?
> 
> Faende da einen test (evtl auf durch pcgh) sehr interessant.... Mit dem motto:
> "Ab wann ist der PC zu langsam für den breitband Anschluss"
> ...



Das lässt sich auch relativ einfach testen, wenn man genug Speicher hat - man nehme ein Spiel bei Steam, lade das runter, nehme dann alle Dateien, packe die in die Cloud die schnell genug ist und lade sie noch mal runter, diesmal aber schon entpackt. 
Oder man guggt sich die Auslastung an, die ein Steam-Download beim PC produziert (Tipp: kaum bis gar keine, NUR die Platte wird ausgelastet).
CPU und RAM können Steam nicht ausbremsen wenn es ein moderner Quadcore mit flottem DDR4 im Dual oder Quadchannel ist. Bei einem mobilen i3 würde ich so was noch annehmen, aber doch nicht bei den Kisten die hier bei den Leuten rumstehen 

Ich kann dir so nen Test organisieren, schwere Spiele hab ich bei Steam und Origin, nur ist der Test sinnlos - in 99% der Fälle bei einem GamingPC der 1080p Ultra schafft, wird hier die HDD bremsen.


----------



## Dwayn_E (20. Juni 2018)

Also ich hab jetzt heute beispielsweise mal CSGO runtergeladen auf die SSD (MX300, nicht die beste aber immernoch deutlich schneller als 'ne HDD) und erst erreicht die downloadgeschwindigkeit ~45-47 MB/s was absolut top ist und dann droppt sie auf 40 MB/s, dann 35 MB/s, 27 MB/s, 25 MB/s und bleibt da ne Weile und steigt wieder hoch auf ~33 MB/s und langsam wieder richtung 40... also recht instabil.
Die disk usage laut steam lag dann dabei bei höchstens 90 MB/s, eher so um die 60-70.

Könnte nicht behaupten das das irgendwie besser ist als auf der hdd.


----------



## Dwayn_E (20. Juni 2018)

Hier mal während ich Battlefield 3 über Origin lade



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Siehe HDD Auslastung und Downloadspeed.
Downloadspeed ist recht schwanked, von 27 MB/s geht's rauf bis 42 MB/s, dann geht's auf 39 MB/s und bleibt da für ne Weile, geht langsam wieder runter auf 35 MB/s.
Also keine konstante Geschwindigkeit.
Bleibt im Moment größtenteils bei 30-35 MB/s.
Beim Speedtest kommen, wie eigentlich immer, die vollen 400 MBit/s an (gerade 409 MBit/s)

Liegt das dann am Server, sprich an Origin?


----------



## warawarawiiu (20. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Hier mal während ich Battlefield 3 über Origin lade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zieh doch einfach wie mehrfach geschrieben eine ISO von einem Uni Server und schau den speed an. Wenn da alles passt und nicht schwankt dann liegt es am steam/origin Server. 


Du investiert viel zu viel Energie in das Thema. 
Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung es liegt am steam Server und das Thema HDD spielt keine so grosse Rolle wie cryon1c sagt.... Das beweist ja auch dein ssd Versuch.


----------



## Dwayn_E (20. Juni 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Zieh doch einfach wie mehrfach geschrieben eine ISO von einem Uni Server und schau den speed an. Wenn da alles passt und nicht schwankt dann liegt es am steam/origin Server.
> 
> 
> Du investiert viel zu viel Energie in das Thema.
> Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung es liegt am steam Server und das Thema HDD spielt keine so grosse Rolle wie cryon1c sagt.... Das beweist ja auch dein ssd Versuch.



Aber welcher Uni Server?
Das wurd jetzt schon einige male vorgeschlagen, und auf meine Frage hin welchen ich da nehme bzw ob das jemand verlinken könnte bekam ich keine antwort.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2018)

Naja Steam Server kann man nur mitten in der Nacht (in der jeweiligen Region) testen und nur dann wo keine großen Spielereleases anstehen, weil Preload/Release-Downloads sämtliche Server flachlegen und das mitunter für Tage, da kannste sonstwas für eine Leitung haben - wenn der Server nicht kann, kriegste halt nix


----------



## Dwayn_E (20. Juni 2018)

Aber wenn das ja auch so einfach mit einem Uni Server geht indem ich da 'ne iso downloade, dann würd ich das mal machen.
Bräuche ich nur den Link zu der jeweiligen Uni, wäre super wenn den einer von euch hat.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Aber wenn das ja auch so einfach mit einem Uni Server geht indem ich da 'ne iso downloade, dann würd ich das mal machen.
> Bräuche ich nur den Link zu der jeweiligen Uni, wäre super wenn den einer von euch hat.



FTP-Archivbrowser | FTP-Archiv ftp.tu-chemnitz.de | Anwendungen und Dienste | URZ | TU Chemnitz

Na z.B. dort. FTP halt, such dir da ne größere Datei und sieh an was die Downloadrate und die Festplatte machen. Tipp: das wird mit voller Geschwindigkeit laufen weil da nix entpackt werden muss etc, daher sollte das eine HDD die mindestens so 90MB/s schafft, locker wegschaufeln. Bei Steam&co aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Dwayn_E (20. Juni 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, der eine sagt so, der andere so. Keine Ahnung was man jetzt mehr Gewicht geben soll.
Wenn die HDD im Taskmanager voll ausgelastet wäre oder nur irgendwie annähernd dann würd ich ja an die HDD/SSD Theorie glauben.
Aber als ich gestern CSGO auf die SSD gedownloaded hab war das nicht irgendwie stabiler oder schneller als auf die HDD.

Und beim origin screenshot war ja auch nix wirklich ausgelastet, weder CPU, noch RAM noch die HDD.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, der eine sagt so, der andere so. Keine Ahnung was man jetzt mehr Gewicht geben soll.
> Wenn die HDD im Taskmanager voll ausgelastet wäre oder nur irgendwie annähernd dann würd ich ja an die HDD/SSD Theorie glauben.
> Aber als ich gestern CSGO auf die SSD gedownloaded hab war das nicht irgendwie stabiler oder schneller als auf die HDD.
> 
> Und beim origin screenshot war ja auch nix wirklich ausgelastet, weder CPU, noch RAM noch die HDD.



CPU-Auslastung über den Taskmanager zu beurteilen ist wie Lotto spielen wenn die Software nicht alle vorhandenen Threads ausnutzt (was ein Downloadmanager auch nicht soll, es ist ja kein Problem bislang, User weit über 100Mbit/s sind aktuell noch sehr selten, frag mal in 5 Jahren nach). Wenn du da 15-20% Auslastung siehst, dann liegt das viel eher daran das es nicht mehr wird weil die restlichen Threads nix zu tun haben und diese Last nur hin&herschieben, was im Taskmanager dann so aussieht als hätten die alle zu tun, aber eben nur zu 15-20%.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. Juni 2018)

Dwayn_E schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, der eine sagt so, der andere so. Keine Ahnung was man jetzt mehr Gewicht geben soll.
> Wenn die HDD im Taskmanager voll ausgelastet wäre oder nur irgendwie annähernd dann würd ich ja an die HDD/SSD Theorie glauben.
> Aber als ich gestern CSGO auf die SSD gedownloaded hab war das nicht irgendwie stabiler oder schneller als auf die HDD.
> 
> Und beim origin screenshot war ja auch nix wirklich ausgelastet, weder CPU, noch RAM noch die HDD.



Der eine sagt so, der andere so..... 

Wenn du endlich mal den Server download probieren würdest dann waere deine Frage doch beantwortet.... Was gibt's denn da noch für Unsicherheiten?

Lass dich nicht mit dem Gerede von CPU, RAM und hhd verunsichern und lad die Datei vom uni server.  Z. B wie oben zu sehen mit der tu chemnitz. 

Wenn voll ankommt haste eine volle und stabile Leitung und es liegt an steam und deine Frage die in einem unnoetig langem thread endete ist endlich beantwortet.


----------



## Dwayn_E (22. Juni 2018)

beim uni server download hab ich etwa 46 MB/s.. also ganz genehm, nicht die kompletten vollen 50 MB/s aber das passt schon.

Hab aber auch mal wieder die Downloadregion von Steam gewechselt, die macht halt schon scheinbar mehr aus als der ein oder andere denkt.
die deutschen serverregionen sind alle fürn po bei mir, war damals mit vdsl schon nicht anders. war die ganze zeit bei france - marseille und bin dann etwas über 40 MB/s gekommen und dann kurz danach auf die 30 MB/s gedroppt.
Jetzt bin ich auf Schweden und hab praktisch konstant zwischen 42 und 46 MB/s, keine drops auf unter 40 MB/s.
CPU und HDD werden dabei gut ausgelastet, die HDD natürlich am stärksten.
Aber trotzdem gute download geschwindigkeit.
Vielleicht kann man die letzten paar MB/s eben mit einer schnellen SSD rauskitzeln, aber das gefällt mir doch schon mal ganz gut.
Dann kann ich mir erstmal den neuen geplanten monitor kaufen und dann später die SSD.
Hätte die HDD so sehr limitiert das ich immer nur bei 30 MB/s von 50 MB/s rumgehangen hätte (auch wenn 30 MB/s immer noch sehr schnell sind), dann hätte die SSD mehr priorität da sie sowieso noch schnellere Ladezeiten spendiert.. netter nebeneffekt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2018)

Wenn der Download in MiB/s angegeben ist dann kommen die 46MiB/s doch ganz gut hin... 400 Mbit/s ~47,68MiB/s


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Juni 2018)

hwk schrieb:


> Wenn der Download in MiB/s angegeben ist dann kommen die 46MiB/s doch ganz gut hin... 400 Mbit/s ~47,68MiB/s



Sind 400mbit nicht exakt 50mbyte?


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Sind 400mbit nicht exakt 50mbyte?


50 Megabyte ('Teiler' 1000) ja aber nicht 50 MiB (Mebibyte) ('Teiler' 1024) kommt immer drauf an was die Programme anzeigen oft steht MB dran gemeint sind aber MiB

400.000.000 Bit = 50.000.000 Byte
=> 50.000.000 Byte = 50.000 KB = 50 MB

aber mit 1024 als Teiler:
=> 50.000.000 Byte = 48.828,125 KiB = 47,68 MiB


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Juni 2018)

hwk schrieb:


> 50 Megabyte ('Teiler' 1000) ja aber nicht 50 MiB (Mebibyte) ('Teiler' 1024) kommt immer drauf an was die Programme anzeigen oft steht MB dran gemeint sind aber MiB
> 
> 400.000.000 Bit = 50.000.000 Byte
> => 50.000.000 Byte = 50.000 KB = 50 MB
> ...



Ich kenne nix was in mebibyte was anzeigt.... Absolut unnötiger kaese..... Wer hat denn sowas eingeführt?


----------



## hwk (22. Juni 2018)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich kenne nix was in mebibyte was anzeigt.... Absolut unnötiger kaese..... Wer hat denn sowas eingeführt?


Nicht?  Dann mach mal den Windows File Explorer auf und schau die Festplattengröße an, die wird da in Gibibyte angegeben und nicht in Gigabyte, das ist auch der Grund warum die leute immer denken "Ich habe eine 500 Gigabyte Festplatte gekauft, warum zeigt Windows nur 465 Gigabyte an?", dabei zeigt Windows Gibibyte an und damit stimmen die 465 GiB bei einer 500 Gigabyte Festplatte. Dummerweise schreibt Microsoft halt GB dran und nicht GiB


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Juni 2018)

Es liegt immer an der HDD. Ich habe dies schon oft genug getestet und da viele meiner Spiele von einer HDD ausgebremst werden, lagern diese auf der SSD. Bei 50mb/s wird allerdings auch die CPU stark belastet, soweit ich das sehen konnte. Also zumindest bei spieleplattformen.


----------

